# USP Presents RFB Lighting: HID Conversion Kits and LEDs



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

USP Motorsports is pleased to announce that we are now the U.S importer for RFB Lighting. The product line includes HID conversion kits, LEDs, and accessories. All products are made to meet or exceed OEM specifications and all products are backed by a 1 year warranty. USP also offers free technical support 24 hours a day via email on all products. It's time to ditch those yellow factory lights and go for the pure white. 

*Use coupon code "RFB" at check out and get 10% off your order!* 

****This Friday Only 11/26/2010 all RFB HID Kits and LEDs will be 15% off, use coupon code "BFRFB" at checkout!**** 

*HID Conversion Kit Specifically for the CC* 

Features: 
- Ultra-Slim Digital HID Ballasts with built in "CAN" adaptors 
- Plug and Play installation 
- Built in resistor for no flickering or warning lights 
- 6000k or 8000k HID Bulbs 
- Rigorously tested and superior design 
- 1 year warranty 

Each Kit includes: 
- (2) digital HID ballasts 
- (2) HID bulbs in your choice of color 
- (2) Plug and play wire harnesses 
- All mounting hardware 

* $79 click here to order!* 











*License Plate LED Lights* 

Features: 
- (12) 6000k LEDs on each light 
- Drop in installation 
- Built in resistor for no flickering or warning lights 
- Rigorously tested and superior design 
- Includes 1 pair (2 bulbs) 

*$39 Click here to order!* 










Stock vs. RFB LED 









* Interior LED Kit* 
Brighten up your car with LED technology, ditch the factory yellow bulbs and go for the white. This LED kit is designed to replace the facotury map and dome lights in your CC. These lights are a drop in installation and take less than 5 minutes to install 

*Features:* 
- 6000k White LEDs 
- Drop in installation 
- 5 Piece LED Kit 
- Rigorously tested and superior design 

Includes: 
- (2) 194 Wedge type LEDs for Front Dome Light 
- (3) 194 Wedge type LEDs for Rear Dome Light 









*$25 Click Here to Order!* 

*CC Side Mirror Puddle Light LEDs* 
Brighten up your car with LED technology, ditch the factory yellow bulbs and go for the white. These LED lights feature 4 SMD LED chips each containing 3 LEDs. These lights are a drop in installation and take around 30 minutes to install in the CC mirrors. 

*Features:* 
- (12) 6000k LEDs on each light 
- Drop in installation 
- Built in resistor for no flickering or warning lights 
- Rigorously tested and superior design 
- Includes 1 pair (2 bulbs) 










*Click Here to order for $39*


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

Go Heat!


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

Do you have them in stock so I can swing by your shop to pick them up? I've been looking for an excuse to stop by... :vampire:


----------



## rayd75 (Jul 5, 2005)

Specifically for the CC, eh? So these have some attribute that prevents them from blinding oncoming drivers when installed in the CC's reflector housings? Do tell more... I'm tired of waiting on aftermarket projectors.


----------



## DahlbackRSI (Mar 15, 2007)

I have an HID kit with the stock reflector housings for about 9 months now and I've never had anyone flash me indicating that there was a problem with "blinding" anyone. I've also had a few people drive in the opposite direction as me to make sure its not going to be a problem with other drivers. They said they were no different than most oem HIDs they see on the road. For $79 why not try for yourself instead of accepting that HID's cannot work in reflector housings. It may be a problem for other cars since this is the first experience I've had with them but I don't see the big "blinding" problem that people keep bringing up.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

did someone buy this yet? If so, can you please post some pics? I have been craving my CC some white ones for a while now..


----------



## rayd75 (Jul 5, 2005)

DahlbackRSI said:


> I have an HID kit with the stock reflector housings for about 9 months now and I've never had anyone flash me indicating that there was a problem with "blinding" anyone. I've also had a few people drive in the opposite direction as me to make sure its not going to be a problem with other drivers. They said they were no different than most oem HIDs they see on the road. For $79 why not try for yourself instead of accepting that HID's cannot work in reflector housings. It may be a problem for other cars since this is the first experience I've had with them but I don't see the big "blinding" problem that people keep bringing up.


 Fair enough... The CC reflectors are pretty deeply-recessed in the housing and this may somewhat negate the glare produced by having a misshapen and misaligned light source. (Arc vs. filament and not centered in the focal point of the reflector) Still, it's not ideal for respecting other drivers nor for providing the best possible lighting. That's not to say that I won't end up buying a kit to experiment with. It's a shame though that USP doesn't offer these in a color temperature below 6K. I'd much prefer to buy from a Vortex advertiser if possible.


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

so if they are CC specific does that mean I can just pop them in without doing anything to the metal bulb retainer clip like I had to with my DDMs? 

..and $39 for two license plate bulbs?..wow


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

pkelly944 said:


> so if they are CC specific does that mean I can just pop them in without doing anything to the metal bulb retainer clip like I had to with my DDMs?
> 
> *..and $39 for two license plate bulbs?..wow*


 That's what I said... turned my computer off for an hour after seeing THAT!


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

pkelly944 said:


> so if they are CC specific does that mean I can just pop them in without doing anything to the metal bulb retainer clip like I had to with my DDMs?
> 
> ..and $39 for two license plate bulbs?..wow


 Looks exactly like the DDM kit to me except it's twice as much. How can it be "specifically" for the cc? That's just a silly claim to make.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

blue hare said:


> Do you have them in stock so I can swing by your shop to pick them up? I've been looking for an excuse to stop by... :vampire:


 Yes they are in stock 



praneetloke said:


> did someone buy this yet? If so, can you please post some pics? I have been craving my CC some white ones for a while now..


 I have them the HIDs and LEDs installed in my 2011 I will post up some pics this week for you guys 



rayd75 said:


> Fair enough... The CC reflectors are pretty deeply-recessed in the housing and this may somewhat negate the glare produced by having a misshapen and misaligned light source. (Arc vs. filament and not centered in the focal point of the reflector) Still, it's not ideal for respecting other drivers nor for providing the best possible lighting. That's not to say that I won't end up buying a kit to experiment with. It's a shame though that USP doesn't offer these in a color temperature below 6K. I'd much prefer to buy from a Vortex advertiser if possible.


 I can get them below 6k. I just dont stock them because most people want 6k 



pkelly944 said:


> so if they are CC specific does that mean I can just pop them in without doing anything to the metal bulb retainer clip like I had to with my DDMs?
> 
> ..and $39 for two license plate bulbs?..wow


 You simply slide your HID wires through the factory metal retainer and then attach the provided electrical connectors to the bulbs. I think $35.10 is a damn good price for these LEDs. They feature built in electronic so their is no warning light on the dash and no flickering. Other vortex advertiser sell similiar products for over $50. 



phantom2010 said:


> Looks exactly like the DDM kit to me except it's twice as much. How can it be "specifically" for the cc? That's just a silly claim to make.


 Looks can be deceiving. The DDM kits are not can-bus ballasts. This can lead to flickering, in order to stop that you need to purchase HID cancellers which are $20. We also offer much better customer support and technical support. 

It is specific for the CC because the bulbs come separate from the rubber grommet. So you simply slide the HID bulb wires through the factory metal clip, through the grommet, and then simply clip the bulb connectors on. No more cutting grommets up or cutting factory clips


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I got the DDM kit. Never had to play with the clips. Fit right in. I did order the led license plate lights. Thanks guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

cook0066 said:


> I did order the led license plate lights. Thanks guys.


They shipped today.

We also have LEDs available for those lights under the side mirror. Here they are 

http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?cPath=534_564&products_id=621 $39 - 10%


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

There's a thread floating around about LED light bulbs heat up, especially for license's plate. Will these heat up? I'm asking because they all look similar.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

pretty good prices. will have to get these down the road.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Epence said:


> There's a thread floating around about LED light bulbs heat up, especially for license's plate. Will these heat up? I'm asking because they all look similar.


anything that generates light will heat up. in our testing we found that these don't heat up as much as the factory bulbs do.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

there is no way a LED heats up anywhere close to a standard bulb.

LED almost generate no heat, and use next to nothing power.

btw, any pics of these installed? And also, steps for install of the hid?

:beer: 2 USP, still loving my test pipe for my 2.5L


----------



## 20th1464 (Apr 7, 2007)

any pics with headlights installed? any beam pattern??


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

DahlbackRSI said:


> I have an HID kit with the stock reflector housings for about 9 months now and I've never had anyone flash me indicating that there was a problem with "blinding" anyone. I've also had a few people drive in the opposite direction as me to make sure its not going to be a problem with other drivers. They said they were no different than most oem HIDs they see on the road. For $79 why not try for yourself instead of accepting that HID's cannot work in reflector housings. It may be a problem for other cars since this is the first experience I've had with them but I don't see the big "blinding" problem that people keep bringing up.



x2!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

dtm337 said:


> x2!


:beer:


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They shipped today.
> 
> *We also have LEDs available for those lights under the side mirror*. Here they are
> 
> http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?cPath=534_564&products_id=621 $39 - 10%


Will these also fit into the mirrors on my b6 passat? I already have the led modules for the license plate, and i want the puddle lamps (mirrors) to match.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

slowhatch said:


> Will these also fit into the mirrors on my b6 passat? I already have the led modules for the license plate, and i want the puddle lamps (mirrors) to match.


I believe they will, I will confirm next time I get a B6 in the shop


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome. I got the license plate LED's. They are awesome. Ordered the City LED's this morning. Thanks


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

Just ordered the HID kit. Thanks... will post pics when installed.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

wjramsey said:


> Just ordered the HID kit. Thanks... will post pics when installed.


Shoulda got the DDM Kit its $40. I have it on my CC and looks great. U overpayed.


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

Didnt want to hassle with the install on the DDM, even though there HB location is 5 min away, these go in easier from what i read, and i wanted Cam Bus Comp... An extra $40 doesnt bother me... to each there own


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

wjramsey said:


> Didnt want to hassle with the install on the DDM, even though there HB location is 5 min away, these go in easier from what i read, and i wanted Cam Bus Comp... An extra $40 doesnt bother me... to each there own


they went out today, you are going to love them :thumbup:


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd love to see pictures of the HID's installed.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll post some pictures up today of the HIDs installed in my CC


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Just placed an order for the HID'S too.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

moveingfaster said:


> Just placed an order for the HID'S too.


its going out monday morning


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Any one wanna post up either installed pics so we can get an idea of the light output, im definitely interested in these. USP always pushes quality stuff.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Volkswagen Golf (Feb 8, 2002)

I'd love to see some pictures of them installed. Are the 6000K's more of a xenon look, while the 8000K's have more of the bright blue look?

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Any one wanna post up either installed pics so we can get an idea of the light output, im definitely interested in these. USP always pushes quality stuff.:thumbup::thumbup:


x2 Interested in seeing pics of install under the hood too. Where ballasts go, etc. Also want to see color. Definitely do not want anything that appears blue. Looks awful.


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

just would like to know when you guys install them. That you wont get the flickering and no bulb out error code.

also do the bulbs go in without any mods!!?

would like to order some! asap
just shipped out my ddm junk back


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Any update on the pics?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Here ya go. This my CC with the DDM 6000k Fogs and Low beams.


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

do you have the headlight out error code?
with the ddm,i just shipped my back to ddm

wasnt happy with them,more trouble than there worth


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

black11 said:


> do you have the headlight out error code?
> with the ddm,i just shipped my back to ddm
> 
> wasnt happy with them,more trouble than there worth


No just the HID Kit. No error code eliminators needed


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

You have the 35watt raptor or the slim

```

```
Do you have the harness?
What I mean did you get a bulb out code on cluster


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

black11 said:


> You have the 35watt raptor or the slim
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


I have the slim kit. Thats it. I have not had the Bilb out light come on.http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/DDM-HID-Kit-Slim-Ballast-35W-or-55W
Thats the one i have. H7 and 6000k. No problems at all


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

@gregg: can you please post some pictures of the HIDs? I'd like to see some pictures before I order these to make sure 6K is what I want..if you have pictures of


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Just bought them yesterday and did the install. Didn't want to put HID in a reflector housing, but the optics aren't that bad. So I'm happy. In the pics they may look a little blue, and the iPhone pic makes them look blue, but they really are just bright white. No dash lights, and they only flickered on startup the first time. No more flicker at all after that. Also keep in mind that HIDs have a burn-in period. They will break in and the light output will become just a tad bit whiter, and intensity will drop just slightly. 







On the wall







With HID







Without HID







Ballast mounting location


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks really good. What color did you get? Any hints on install? Im seriously interested in these.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Shouldn't have put the ballast there. Right above the how u adjust the height of the headlight.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Shouldn't have put the ballast there. Right above the how u adjust the height of the headlight.


In the pic it looks like its blocking it. but right from above you can still put a tool in there to turn it. it actually does still have space, that was one of the considerations when mounting.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

What did you use for mounting? Is install pretty straight forward?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> What did you use for mounting? Is install pretty straight forward?


I used 3M Double Sided Tape. The Red Kind. If u can get that stuff off, U go.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> Looks really good. What color did you get? Any hints on install? Im seriously interested in these.


Thanks. I got the 6000k. I didnt want any blue. i had purple on my previous show truck and im over the colored lights stage. lol.

I learned alot through the install. I would just say have patience, as the black rubber seal/grommet that comes with the HID and it attached to the cables, may need some work. The light cap in the back of the head light needs to have a 1" hole drilled to allow for the cables to pass through along with the rubber seal/grommet. Its pretty easy but dont get flustered. As it get somewhat tough to work on in the tight space. Theres many little tips I can say, but without pics im just gonna confuse the crap out of you. Just let me know if you need any help and ill walk you through.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> What did you use for mounting? Is install pretty straight forward?


Double sided 3M is your best friend. its not exactly staright forward, but if you use the noggin a little you will have no issues. Again let me know if you need help.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I was worried about the blue. Hate that look. Looks so bad and cheap in my opinion. I might have to pull the trigger on these.


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

the blubs go in without any mods?


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

black11 said:


> the blubs go in without any mods?


No the only mod I did was I removed the metal attachment clip from the stock bulb base, and put it on the HID bulb/base. Not really a mod, just relocating the clip.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

black11 said:


> the blubs go in without any mods?


Exactly what I had to do. And Drill the hole in the cover on the back for the wires to come out.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Exactly what I had to do. And Drill the hole in the cover on the back for the wires to come out.


Exactly. 1" hole then the rubber seal finishes up nice.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Gregg,

If I want to order the 5000K temp bulbs what is the process? The website shows only 6000K or 8000K

I currently have DDM's and they are starting to flicker slightly, no error codes though..had them in about 2-3 months.


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

badd ass about to order some


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

kaysid said:


> Gregg,
> 
> If I want to order the 5000K temp bulbs what is the process? The website shows only 6000K or 8000K
> 
> I currently have DDM's and they are starting to flicker slightly, no error codes though..had them in about 2-3 months.


I will have 4300k bulbs ready to ship late this week, early next week. I will reply in the thread and add them to the site as soon as I get them. 

Also we just finished up an install video with a MK6 GTI, we will have that up soon for reference and we will shoot a CC specific video shortly


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I ordered the LED license plate lights. One has burned out. I took the bulbs back out and they are built on the circuit boards. How do we fix this.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

kaysid said:


> Gregg,
> 
> If I want to order the 5000K temp bulbs what is the process? The website shows only 6000K or 8000K
> 
> I currently have DDM's and they are starting to flicker slightly, no error codes though..had them in about 2-3 months.





cook0066 said:


> I ordered the LED license plate lights. One has burned out. I took the bulbs back out and they are built on the circuit boards. How do we fix this.


Yes they are built on circuit boards in order to incorporate mutli-smd led chips and resistors. Email me at [email protected] and I'll send another set out tomorrow.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes they are built on circuit boards in order to incorporate mutli-smd led chips and resistors. Email me at [email protected] and I'll send another set out tomorrow.


Thanks. I emailed u about the city lights too. Did you get that Video up yet? Thanks for your help.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

got the license plate led's yesterday, threw them in today. Look great, no bulb out on dash..thanks again guys.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I will have 4300k bulbs ready to ship late this week, early next week. I will reply in the thread and add them to the site as soon as I get them.
> 
> Also we just finished up an install video with a MK6 GTI, we will have that up soon for reference and we will shoot a CC specific video shortly


:thumbup: Great..thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*4300K Kits are now ready to ship* You will see them available in the drop down menu on our website.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *4300K Kits are now ready to ship* You will see them available in the drop down menu on our website.


Drop down box not working correctly. It automatically adds either a 8 or 6 K along with a 4300K set to the order when you add it to cart. It does not allow you to only chose one.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Ween2010 said:


> Drop down box not working correctly. It automatically adds either a 8 or 6 K along with a 4300K set to the order when you add it to cart. It does not allow you to only chose one.


sorry it is fixed now


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

here is a mk6 installation video we just finished up. This video will be a little helpful even for a CC install.

">



*Installation Video!*


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

nice video.


----------



## hermantile (Nov 17, 2010)

Just ordered a set, hope I'm as thrilled as the cost suggests I should be!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

You guys make some great great diy's...:beer:


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

quick qestion if i dont disable DRLs the hid kit wont function correctly?

i will get the flickering and or error bulb out code?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

What color temp are people ordering? Im torn between 4300K and the 6000K.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

4300k is the most popular and are ready to ship.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

black11 said:


> quick qestion if i dont disable DRLs the hid kit wont function correctly?
> 
> i will get the flickering and or error bulb out code?


same question..I don't have VCDS so I have no way of disabling anything through coding


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

black11 said:


> quick qestion if i dont disable DRLs the hid kit wont function correctly?
> 
> i will get the flickering and or error bulb out code?




the hids will still function correctly, you wont get any flickering or a bulb out code either


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*This Friday Only 11/26/2010 all RFB HID Kits and LEDs will be 15% off, use coupon code "BFRFB" at checkout!*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Fog light kits are now available click here for more info.*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Interior Light Kits and Puddle LEDs have been added to the front page, these will be included in our black friday sale


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice!!! I was hoping you guys would stock the led interiors.

I had them on my mark 5 jetta. Are you including a diy?
The dome configuration looks a bit different than the mark 5.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

the dome configuration is actually the same as the mk5, we will be making a DIY video, although it is very easy. You just need to pry down the dome lens in the front and rear and swap the bulbs for LEDs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*We now have fog light kits available in 3000k(yellow)*


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

now that i'm familiar with HID headlight installation, fog light seems a bit challenging since it's behind the bumper. Any chance of a quick video for installation?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Epence said:


> now that i'm familiar with HID headlight installation, fog light seems a bit challenging since it's behind the bumper. Any chance of a quick video for installation?


we will proably make a video down the road, I still have a few others to make. The lights are fairly easy. You remove the front grills around each fog light, remove the fog light screws, and the light comes out so you can install the new bulb and mount the ballasts behind the bbumper.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Think I'm going to have to get a set of 4300k while I work on my retrofits. 80 is pretty cheap for a kit that has the can built in. Plus you can't go wrong with USPs customer service. Def taking advantage of the 15% off. 

Quick question, are the puddle lights simple to install?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

kimchi29 said:


> Think I'm going to have to get a set of 4300k while I work on my retrofits. 80 is pretty cheap for a kit that has the can built in. Plus you can't go wrong with USPs customer service. Def taking advantage of the 15% off.
> 
> Quick question, are the puddle lights simple to install?


I'm going to make a video for the puddle light install, basically you need to pop the side mirror glass off and than remove 3 screws for the mirror motor in order to access the bulb.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving! I just ordered the HID kit (4300k)..thanks for the coupon


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

Received my fogs and headlight kit today... install is easy. Make sure you have a 1" bit to drill the cover for the included grommet.

Not sure I am totally digging the 6k kit.. Gregg. Any deals to only pick up a set of 4k's?:beer:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

wobvintage3 said:


> Received my fogs and headlight kit today... install is easy. Make sure you have a 1" bit to drill the cover for the included grommet.
> 
> Not sure I am totally digging the 6k kit.. Gregg. Any deals to only pick up a set of 4k's?:beer:


6k is too blue imo. any temp above 4300k are trying to imitate the cutoff color flicker. i'll be ordering the 4300k


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

wobvintage3 said:


> Received my fogs and headlight kit today... install is easy. Make sure you have a 1" bit to drill the cover for the included grommet.
> 
> Not sure I am totally digging the 6k kit.. Gregg. Any deals to only pick up a set of 4k's?:beer:


drill? crap..

by the way do you have any pictures of the lights installed? try not to post cell phone pics


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Order placed once I get them installed I'll post pics of the cut off and the light output on the ground.


----------



## TempVortexer (Nov 23, 2010)

Would these not work in the B6 Passat for any reason? I don't see any kits listed for it, but I believe they are they same bulbs.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Just want to thank gregg and chris for their prompt customer service in replacing my led plate bulb. I got it within 2 days of my phone call.

Placed another order for the interior led kit too. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

do to popular demand we will be extending the 15% off sale until monday 11/29/2010 to 11:59pm for cyber monday


----------



## TempVortexer (Nov 23, 2010)

TempVortexer said:


> Would these not work in the B6 Passat for any reason? I don't see any kits listed for it, but I believe they are they same bulbs.


Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

TempVortexer said:


> Can anyone confirm this?


Oops I forgot to add that, they will work with the B6 too. I jut added them to the B6 category on the site


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

just got my hids and license plate lights in. I'll take some pics tonight. fast shipping btw thanks USP!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

kimchi29 said:


> just got my hids and license plate lights in. I'll take some pics tonight. fast shipping btw thanks USP!


Would love to see pics, mine are coming tomorrow!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*DIY LED's*

Ok... so I did a little DIY for those who haven't installed the LED interior kit before.

I hope USP doesn't mind me posting this... if you want it for your website or instructional mailer, your welcome to use it.

Keep in mind, if your bulbs don't light up... just reverse the direction you put them in. They are polarized

This is for the front 2 dome lights
-

#1) With either a credit card, or a scratch proof pry shim (as pictured) pop out the grill looking piece closest toward the front seats








-


#2)Pull down piece gently after prying clips, you can also remove this piece to make it easier for yourself for the next step. There are 2 little tab legs that are just sitting on in the rear slot. Pull straight out to achieve this.








-


#3)There are 2 screws under the removed piece. Unscrew them with a torx 20 bit I believe. After you unscrew them, you can gently pry from the front down. Please make sure to support the fixture when doing this. It is only held on by a wire at this point. (sorry , dont have pic of this particular step)









#4)Both lights are right under the fixture, just twist them out and replace with the new LED blubs.. its that simple. Put back pieces in reverse order and walah!








________________________________________




*Now for the rear dome lights.... (even easier if you can imagine that)*
-

#1)With the same credit card or pry tool of your choice, work your way around the cover until it is loose enough to just pop off straight downward
















-

#2) Pull bulbs down to remove.... and.... replace them with the LED's the same way!








-

#3) Replace cover... yup, that's it. No... I'm serious, that's really it.:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:
















-




*And for good measure, here is a photo of the LED license plate bulbs*:beer:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

alright i just installed the HIDs into the car. Install took me about 2 hours are so. 

Getting the bulb tight with the original metal bracket was a pain in the arse but its necessary to have the bulb on tight. Thats the only part that took a while


Also installed the LED license plate lights which were beyond easy.


Pics to follow tonight


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Gregg, you have a pm.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

Here are a few shots of the 4300k kit installed on my car. Also have the license plate LEDs. they are a tad bit too blue for me but i figured they would be since they are 6000k.


There is the unavoidable glare but it doesn't shine onto oncoming traffic. There is a lot of light thrown up on the passenger side. I aimed the lights down a tad and moved the passenger light to right. Light output is better than stock. There is glare but a lot less than other reflector applications I've seen. They will work fine until I finish my retrofit


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks good, nice and bright. I'll be installing mine this weekend.


----------



## chief01 (Dec 4, 2006)

Got mine Fogs and Headlights today. Fog lights were easy and only took me about 1/2 an hour. But the headlights look like they are going to be a bit more difficult. Can any who has already installed them explain the best way to install the bulb into the housing. I tried but just couldn' get it to lock so I decided I better stop before I screwed things up. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

chief01 said:


> Got mine Fogs and Headlights today. Fog lights were easy and only took me about 1/2 an hour. But the headlights look like they are going to be a bit more difficult. Can any who has already installed them explain the best way to install the bulb into the housing. I tried but just couldn' get it to lock so I decided I better stop before I screwed things up. Thanks


you have to align the bulb properly on the metal clip and then gently turn it until it locks in place


----------



## markthedate (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, so I just finished installing my interior RFB LED lights. The install on the front went well, except that I blew a fuse that I had to replace. The lights over the backseat were simple to install as well. One thing that I noticed is, that after installing the LEDs over the rear seat. When all the lights are off, those rear seat lights still glow. Their not lite, but I can see a glowing light coming from the middle of each bulb. The front mounted lights completely shutoff when all interior lights are off. Now when I toggle the front light switch to off for all interior lights, the glow is gone and the rear seat LEDs are completely shutoff. I now this isn't normal, so what is a good solution besides removing the rear LEDs?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

markthedate said:


> Ok, so I just finished installing my interior RFB LED lights. The install on the front went well, except that I blew a fuse that I had to replace. The lights over the backseat were simple to install as well. One thing that I noticed is, that after installing the LEDs over the rear seat. When all the lights are off, those rear seat lights still glow. Their not lite, but I can see a glowing light coming from the middle of each bulb. The front mounted lights completely shutoff when all interior lights are off. Now when I toggle the front light switch to off for all interior lights, the glow is gone and the rear seat LEDs are completely shutoff. I now this isn't normal, so what is a good solution besides removing the rear LEDs?


Im not quiet sure how the fuse popped. The lights do "twilight" a little bit when you leave the switch on entry. This is because when the vehicle is on there is a little voltage present at the light sockets. It is enought to slightly illuminate a LED but not enough to turn on a standard bulb. It provides a tiny bit of accent lighting like the factory LEDs by the sunroof switch do.


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

Just installed the 6000K's, install was easy, took about an hour. Look great, no problems at all!


----------



## markthedate (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Gregg:beer:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

stock headlights some do that too :laugh:

at least for me...


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

hey guys, today I "tried" to install the HID kit :banghead: and had problems with seating the bulb in its place..can someone post a picture of how you have setup the bulb, its grommet and the headlight back cover?


----------



## dubious judas (Sep 23, 2010)

Any update on the mirror puddle light install video?


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Just picked up a pair thanks Gregg!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

The puddle light install is simple. Basically push the mirror to the side so u can get behind it. Gently pill the mirror off. It's kinda tough but it will come off. Disconnect the wires from the mirror. Then use a t10 and remove the mirror motor. The puddle light is at the bottom of the mirror. Pull the rubber gromet out and the bulb come out also. Replace the bulb and put it all back together. I was worried about the mirror breaking but it wont. Any questions let me know. Maybe I will put pics up tomm.


----------



## dubious judas (Sep 23, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> The puddle light install is simple. Basically push the mirror to the side so u can get behind it. Gently pill the mirror off. It's kinda tough but it will come off. Disconnect the wires from the mirror. Then use a t10 and remove the mirror motor. The puddle light is at the bottom of the mirror. Pull the rubber gromet out and the bulb come out also. Replace the bulb and put it all back together. I was worried about the mirror breaking but it wont. Any questions let me know. Maybe I will put pics up tomm.


 Thanks man, pics would be nice too!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

finished my install of the HID kit. Thanks to Ween2010 for useful info. Hopefully these will be useful to someone: 

 

and that's how the bulb should sit on the metal clip..flat out..note that the small (very small) tab on either side of the clip have been flattened.. 
 

makes it easier if you pull everything back and then try to fit the bulb in the socket 
 

 

view from the hole (on the hood directly above the headlight) above the headlight assembly. 
notice the small bulge immediately to the left of the screw...each metal clip edge must go under the screw on either side when you twist the bulb (along with the clip) into its place. 
 

driver side Ballast mounting: 
 

left side Ballast mounting: 
 

 

aaaand voila!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

glad you finally got them in. Im hoping to be done with the CC install video by the end of this week


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

they look great! yeah a nice video of getting the job done would be good


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

Agreed loved my set.. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-One-the-Cheap-quot-8&p=68947309#post68947309 

Shameless :biggrinsanta:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Here are some quick pics of the puddle light install. 








Pull from behind the mirror. It takes some force but will come off. 









Disconnect the 2 wires going to the mirror. 









Use a T10 to take the Mirror motor off. there are 3 screws holding it on. I disconnected the Mirror motor but u can do it without having too. Just made it easyer. 









The Blue and Greens wires going into the rubber boot is the Puddle light. I used needle nose plyers to pull it out. Just be careful u don't sqeeze to hard. 









Insert the new bulb. I always check to make sure it works before i put it back in. Remember LEDs are polar. So u have a 50/50 chance of it working the first time u put it in. I used the needle nose plyers to put it back in. Remember to point the bulbs down so the light will go throught the lens. 

Put it all back together and your good. 

I the mirror just pops back onto the motor. when u get the mirror off u will see the clips that hold it on.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice diy, do you have any pictures of the light on? I'd love to see it lit up.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Is there any reason I should wait till it warms up to do this? I dont want to break the mirror.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> Is there any reason I should wait till it warms up to do this? I dont want to break the mirror.


 Nope. It was 28 here and wind blowing 20mph. I did it out side. Dont have a garage. I froze my A$$ off. The mirror is pretty strong. There are Heavy duty Plastic structure on the back of it.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Nice diy, do you have any pictures of the light on? I'd love to see it lit up.


 I will try to remember to take some pics tonight.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Nope. It was 28 here and wind blowing 20mph. I did it out side. Dont have a garage. I froze my A$$ off. The mirror is pretty strong. There are Heavy duty Plastic structure on the back of it.


 x2..did thehid install last weekend and it was raining last weekend on top of everything


----------



## dubious judas (Sep 23, 2010)

Well I just tried to do one mirror light, couldn't get the motor off because my torx bits go from T8 to T15, so I just reach behind it, pull it out, stick the LED in, but can't get the LED to sit properly, so eventually it comes out of the socket and fell into the housing. FML. 

I'm off to the hardware store to get a T10 bit to remove the motor so I can get a better shot at it, if that fails, how hard is it to remove the whole side view mirror? 

Update: Had to blow the whole mirror assembly apart to get the light out. I don't get how you guys get the LED back in there so easily, there is NO room. To clarify I bought these off ebay not from USP, but they almost look the same except they have 2 LEDs on each side. After all the time I put into this they are not even as bright as the standard bulbs.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yea man. I ordered the Cool white LEDs from superbright LEDS for the interior. They look awesome. I got the Tag Lights and Puddle Lights from USP. Lovin everyminute of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

last day to place an order and get it by x-mas with free shipping. All orders will ship USPS priority mail and will arrive by x-mas.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

In the video of the MK5 it shows that you need 4 t tab connectors to tap into the wires for power. The 4300 kit I have does not have the t-tab connectors? Do we not need to do this for the CC or do I plug the ground and power wire into the metal bracket some how?

Sorry I am a noob. :grinsanta:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

meccausa said:


> In the video of the MK5 it shows that you need 4 t tab connectors to tap into the wires for power. The 4300 kit I have does not have the t-tab connectors? Do we not need to do this for the CC or do I plug the ground and power wire into the metal bracket some how?
> 
> Sorry I am a noob. :grinsanta:


look at the pics I posted above, I have shown how the bulb setup looks..you don't need the T tap connectors for the CC


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks! Could you post up a picture of where you 3M stuck your ballast to and where all that wiring goes for harness in the end. 

Thanks! :grinsanta:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

For sticking the ballasts using 3M there is no standard place to put them.. I just made use of whatever place i could.. I'll try to post some pics tomorrow; I guess you might get an idea of where to put up yours when you see how i put mine up, just being lazy this weekend cos I drove to CT to my sis' house

Sent you a pm for your other question...


----------



## Blackvwcc (Dec 23, 2010)

*USP HID Kit*

New to here! I have been researching upgrading my 09' CC Lux with a HID application for quite some time now...all the information on here has been very helpful!! Sooo, I took the plunge and just ordered my HIDs from USP. 
I have always had cars with Bi-xenon lights in the past and didn’t realize how much I miss driving without them…
Hopefully I don’t have any issues installing; I heard you are suppose to disable the DRL’s before installing, is this true?? 

-Rich


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Blackvwcc said:


> I heard you are suppose to disable the DRL’s before installing, is this true??
> 
> -Rich


that's what I thought before buying mine but i dint do anything besides installing them..heck i don't even have vag com or know anyone nearby who has one


----------



## Blackvwcc (Dec 23, 2010)

praneetloke said:


> that's what I thought before buying mine but i dint do anything besides installing them..heck i don't even have vag com or know anyone nearby who has one


Nice!! I hope my install goes well. 
I split the cost vag com with a couple of guys when I had my R32, and we were all looking to tweak our cars. We found each other in a R32 forum and it worked out pretty well; we were lucky to have a "computer guy" who knew what he was doing. It’s actually pretty cool what you can do with your cars programming!!


----------



## Blackvwcc (Dec 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> glad you finally got them in. Im hoping to be done with the CC install video by the end of this week


I just ordered mine. Let me know when the video is available..it would really help me out!) 

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Interior lights possible to be ordered in red to match the interior?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

meccausa said:


> Thanks! Could you post up a picture of where you 3M stuck your ballast to and where all that wiring goes for harness in the end.
> 
> Thanks! :grinsanta:


here you go:


----------



## dubious judas (Sep 23, 2010)

Question to all the people who've bought this HID kit: When your lights automatically come on when it gets dark (assuming you've disabled DRLs) do you sometimes have a headlight fail to turn on? I didn't buy the USP kit but the DDM kit and it works fine but sometimes when they automatically turn on in the dark the passenger side fails to fire up which is usually solved by turning the switch off and on again, pretty annoying.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

dubious judas said:


> Question to all the people who've bought this HID kit: When your lights automatically come on when it gets dark (assuming you've disabled DRLs) do you sometimes have a headlight fail to turn on? I didn't buy the USP kit but the DDM kit and it works fine but sometimes when they automatically turn on in the dark the passenger side fails to fire up which is usually solved by turning the switch off and on again, pretty annoying.


I havent seen that problem with any of our kits, I have experienced it with the DDM kits I believe its because they dont have capaciators built in


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Here are some quick pics of the puddle light install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great write up. If I do this, looks like the perfect opportunity to also install Euro mirrors as well, Eh?


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

*Helps! Can not get driver side light back in*

I have tried the past 2 hours to get the right side/ driver side light in. I can not get it to sit correctly. I am worried I altered the shape of the metal bracket while pushing everything through. 

Am I screwed?!?! I can not get it to connect for the life of me.:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Resolved- Coworker installed in with proper daylight. Note do not do this in a dimly lit garage.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

meccausa said:


> Note do not do this in a dimly lit garage.


 that usually makes it a lot more difficult


----------



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

*photos*

getting ready to do my hid install soon. praneetloke-thanks for photos. any chance of adding some written information regarding the photos? thanks


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

jodebg said:


> getting ready to do my hid install soon. praneetloke-thanks for photos. any chance of adding some written information regarding the photos? thanks


 done.. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-and-LEDs&p=68947081&viewfull=1#post68947081


----------



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice-thanks! 

On your 2010, did your bulb holders turn to remove them, or did they have have the metal retaining clip? 

Did you do anything with the DRL's or are they still on per the original vw daytime setting?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

contradictory to the video for the GTI on how to do the HID install where Gregg said twist the bulb in the opposite direction of whether you are doing the passenger or the driver's side, I actually had to turn bulb inward depending on which side I was working on (either driver/passenger).. 

I didn't do anything to disable the DRLs..sadly I don't have a VAG-COM device nor do I know anyone who has one so I just left it as-is..hasn't harmed me (yet, I guess)..so that is upto if you have it you can disable it


----------



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

Because I have not taken mine apart yet, can you tell me what the 1st photo is showing me. Is it simply the way the metal clip and bulb get assembled? 

Did you loosen the headlight assembly to make more room to access the bulb-seems a bit tight. 

Did you have to bend the 2 small metal tabs that I have read about? 

The metal clip has to be removed from the original assembly-how is it removed? 

I read a post yesterday that the drl's can be turned on to full power instead of 50%. Wondering if that would be worth doing? 

Thanks, again!!!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

@jodebg: check your inbox


----------



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks again- 

The 2 tabs that need to be bent-are they the 2 by your thumb in the 3rd photo down-next to the outside edge of the plastic flange?. 

How did you loosen and move the headlight assembly forward? 
Does that disturb the headlight alignment? 

Should ask-are you happy with the results-a lot brighter? 

Appreciate your help!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

the two tabs are the ones that need to sit flush against the back of the HID bulb. You'll see once you take it all apart. I actually only bent the bottom one. 

I did not loosen the headlight housings just for that reason. I didn't want to fool with the alignment of the headlights.


----------



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks. 

I saw a few references yesterday to the Euroswitch-what's it all about?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Ween2010 said:


> the two tabs are the ones that need to sit flush against the back of the HID bulb. You'll see once you take it all apart. I actually only bent the bottom one.
> 
> I did not loosen the headlight housings just for that reason. I didn't want to fool with the alignment of the headlights.


good advice :thumbup:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Looking to pick up one of these kits. Torn between going with the 4300 or the 6000 bulbs though. On my wife's Touareg the lights are perfect brightness. I don't want it too bright where the car is looking like a ricer. 

Any advice to which bulb is preferred? Was also looking at the DDM lights and they seem like more work to get them to fit and work properly.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

VdubTX said:


> Looking to pick up one of these kits. Torn between going with the 4300 or the 6000 bulbs though. On my wife's Touareg the lights are perfect brightness. I don't want it too bright where the car is looking like a ricer.
> 
> Any advice to which bulb is preferred? Was also looking at the DDM lights and they seem like more work to get them to fit and work properly.


 If anything you're wifes is close to 4300 assuming she has the stock HIDS - honestly that number isn't brightness, its more about the color (although the higher you go the less brightness you will have).......... 4300 is cool, and stockish - 6k def blue, anything above goes purple and beyond  

post pics when you are done!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> Torn between going with the 4300 or the 6000 bulbs though.QUOTE]
> 
> 4300K. I love mine. I hate blue looking lights!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks all. Going to order the 4300k kit. Wife's Touareg has the stock Xenons. 

From what I have seen, these kits are more plug and play than the DDM kit correct? 

All I would have to do is have the DRL's disabled with a VagCom? Gotta find someone that has a real VagCom to do it for me. Met up with someone that did a scan for me and couldn't code the windows etc as the options weren't populated in the controller. Come to find out his cable wasn't a real one.


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

Any coupon codes coming up soon?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

washanobotit said:


> Any coupon codes coming up soon?


 From the OP, "RFB" seems to be working. Shows free shipping on my order.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

interior led kits are now available in red


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Working on installing the lights to my CC. The metal clip that holds the stock light to the housing, how does that fit onto the HID bulb? I don;t see a way aside from cutting the clip to allow all wires etc. to fit through it. 



















So confused.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was too, then it hit me.

Pull the two wires with the spade connectors on them out of the grommet. From there you will see how it all works. You have to push the gromme through the clip. It's a pain but it will go through. 

Good luck.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Ween2010 said:


> I was too, then it hit me.
> 
> Pull the two wires with the spade connectors on them out of the grommet. From there you will see how it all works. You have to push the gromme through the clip. It's a pain but it will go through.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks. That's what I was thinking of trying, but the one wire with round housing does not fit through clip. I guess will need to force that one through also??


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> Thanks. That's what I was thinking of trying, but the one wire with round housing does not fit through clip. I guess will need to force that one through also??


It just fits. Tight squeeze, but fits. I just sent you a PM of install notes I had sent to another member and they said it helped them a lot.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Thank you. :thumbup: 

Tried calling USP and they had no idea what I was talking about. Sent Chris some pictures and he has yet to respond.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Ween2010 said:


> It just fits. Tight squeeze, but fits. I just sent you a PM of install notes I had sent to another member and they said it helped them a lot.


Thanks again Ween for your help. Once I got going and pulled everything through it went very smoothly. The Passenger light was a bear to get in, very tight fit with everything on that side. Driver side was much easier to do. :thumbup::thumbup:

One word of advice I can give is to be sure you have cleaned up the hole drilled into the headlight cap. One of the grommets seemed like it got cut and came apart. I think everything is relatively sealed up, but will know more if I start to get condensation inside the headlight.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> It just fits. Tight squeeze, but fits. I just sent you a PM of install notes I had sent to another member and they said it helped them a lot.


:thumbup: I was one of them Ween


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

praneetloke said:


> :thumbup: I was one of them Ween


:thumbup:

Driving this morning with the new headlights I wanted to see how long before the Auto lights turned them off. The first 30 minutes of my commute into work they were on, did not notice any longer as I got actually moving on the freeways. Pulled into the parking garage and noticed that they were off. Was getting concerned that I had programmed something incorrectly with vagcom and the Auto headlight feature was no longer working. :laugh:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

praneetloke said:


> :thumbup: I was one of them Ween


Glad I could help.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Ween2010 said:


> It just fits. Tight squeeze, but fits. I just sent you a PM of install notes I had sent to another member and they said it helped them a lot.


Yes it is a tight fit, it is a little eassier if you have the tools to de-pin the connectors.


----------



## MARK_IGCC (Jun 13, 2010)

I've only used my 4300k kit for one night and I'm going to have to take them off. They are nice and bright and I was extremely happy seeing them for the first time at night but I got high-beamed more than 3 times driving 30 miles mostly on a two way road. I really started to feel bad thinking I was blinding oncoming traffic. :facepalm: I checked my headlight levels and they seemed fine. It has not been changed from stock. Will adjusting the headlights lower help any at all?

Please don't take this as anything negative towards USP or their product. The service was great and the product does as intended but I'm just adding my personal experience with it. Thanks.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

MARK_IGCC said:


> I've only used my 4300k kit for one night and I'm going to have to take them off. They are nice and bright and I was extremely happy seeing them for the first time at night but I got high-beamed more than 3 times driving 30 miles mostly on a two way road. I really started to feel bad thinking I was blinding oncoming traffic. :facepalm: I checked my headlight levels and they seemed fine. It has not been changed from stock. Will adjusting the headlights lower help any at all?
> 
> Please don't take this as anything negative towards USP or their product. The service was great and the product does as intended but I'm just adding my personal experience with it. Thanks.


I had a few people blink their high beams at me when I first installed my HIDs. Just adjust the headlights to point down a little bit and you will be good. That's what I did.


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> I had a few people blink their high beams at me when I first installed my HIDs. Just adjust the headlights to point down a little bit and you will be good. That's what I did.


I did the same thing, at first i could see how my lights were lighting up the interior of oncoming cars or those in front of me; so i adjusted them down quite a bit and have not had one person flash me for the past 2 months that ive been running them...


----------



## chief01 (Dec 4, 2006)

I need to adjust mine but can anyone tell how to do it? Just what to lower them. All I can see is the one torx and a white plastic allen. Any help would be appreciated Thanks


----------



## wjramsey (Jan 21, 2009)

chief01 said:


> I need to adjust mine but can anyone tell how to do it? Just what to lower them. All I can see is the one torx and a white plastic allen. Any help would be appreciated Thanks


Its the white plastic allen. Do it at night in front of a wall and you will see the beam raise or lower as you turn it


----------



## chief01 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the help


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

*HID Fog temps*

Do you have the fog light kits in any temp besides 3000k? I want to order a matching set with the headlights at either 4300 or 6000 but it doesn't give the option in the drop down.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Hmmm. Ok, so I swear I saw you post the interior LED's/lights were available in red. 

Went to order, can't find where to order in red. Now I can't find the post!


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Just ordered mine along with some other items! cant wait


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

ChrisArmoun said:


> Do you have the fog light kits in any temp besides 3000k? I want to order a matching set with the headlights at either 4300 or 6000 but it doesn't give the option in the drop down.



i will update the site now



JHolmes said:


> Hmmm. Ok, so I swear I saw you post the interior LED's/lights were available in red.
> 
> Went to order, can't find where to order in red. Now I can't find the post!


I will add it to the CC section now


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Order placed!


----------



## JYGTI (Oct 27, 2009)

*i am about to order from DDM*

so is your DDM kits still good and working properlY???? 
what did you exactly purchase from the DDM? other than the kit?
like wire harness, error code elim, and etc?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

JYGTI said:


> so is your DDM kits still good and working properlY????
> what did you exactly purchase from the DDM? other than the kit?
> like wire harness, error code elim, and etc?


I purchased the slim ballast 6000k HID Kit. No error eliminators. Plug and play.


----------



## $8NISHU (Apr 16, 2011)

what bulbs do you use for the puddle light install again?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

cook0066 said:


> I purchased the slim ballast 6000k HID Kit. No error eliminators. Plug and play.


 :thumbup: glad your happy with them




$8NISHU said:


> what bulbs do you use for the puddle light install again?


they are the flat T-10 style LEDs


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Any 3000k availability or does anyone have an pictures of them installed?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> Any 3000k availability or does anyone have an pictures of them installed?


we have 3000k available for the foglights


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> we have 3000k available for the foglights


Boo no headlights. What do you recommend for the CC with stock reflectors? I normally am anti- drop in HID's but from what I've seen the angle and depth of the stock reflectors makes them work well.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> Boo no headlights. What do you recommend for the CC with stock reflectors? I normally am anti- drop in HID's but from what I've seen the angle and depth of the stock reflectors makes them work well.


I can get you 3000k for head lights but I dont reccommend it. I would go with the 4300k kit for your headlamps. It's what I run in my CC


----------



## $8NISHU (Apr 16, 2011)

I ordered mine yesterday, they didnt ship today. Are they on back order?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

$8NISHU said:


> I ordered mine yesterday, they didnt ship today. Are they on back order?


No, they will ship out in the morning


----------



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

*Additional install procedures*

Just finished my USP HID Kit install. Here are some installation tips.

1. Do one side at a time. If you have trouble getting the bulb inserted you will have an original set up to use as a guide.

2. The oem metal clip does not have to be cut. The clip has a large square cut out in the center. Use a small/fine oval file to file a small oval area on 2 opposing sides. This allows the large connector to easily go through the center opening.

3. Bend down both small tabs that stick up.

4. The spade end wires easily pull out of the grommet. Reinsert them through the grommet using the same holes. They go back through easily.

5. Push the grommet through the center opening of the metal clip using a small wooden dowel. Goes trough very easily with the push of the dowel.

*After inserting the bulb into the metal clip, wrap electrical tape around the base of the clip and the base of the bulb to hold the bulb in place.

*During the time you are filing the base of the bulb, wrapping electrical tape, and working with the assembly prior to inserting the bulb into it's holder I placed a clean vinyl glove over the bulb to keep clean and out of harms way.

6.The black plastic base of the bulb is a bit too thick to fit easily into the original holder. I used a small/fine file and filed off the 3 elevated ribs on the black plastic base. This will slightly decrease the base thickness and help the bulbs to twist lock into place. If you are having a hard time getting the bulbs to fit... try this-worked for me.

7. Remove the upper mounting bolt on the windshield wash tank and insert a 6" corner bracket between the plastic tank tab and the metal mount. Cut one side of the bracket shorter to get the correct location for the ballast. Reinsert the bolt and tighten the tank and bracket. The bracket will provide a perfect mount for the ballast. I used one small ss bolt and nut to fasten one end of the ballast to the bracket and a wire tie on the end of the ballast with the 2 mounting holes-works great/secure, clean, and out of the way future mechanical and maintenance activities under the hood. Use the 3M tape to adhere the larger black component to the face of the ballast, as well.

Hope this helps. Not a difficult job. Just remember to file the 3 ribs on the black plastic base of the bulb in order to get the bulb to twist lock in its socket!!


----------



## recluss1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*How do you install these license please housing*

I bought this guys but I'm not sure how to take the original housing out so I can pop this ones in. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## recluss1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Any pics*

Would you happen to have any pictures of your install?


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

Just installed the HID's in the headlights. Install went ok, took about an hour. They really look good. My only beef is the design needs to be tweaked to include a plastic adapter to twist into the headlight and not fuss with the metal clip and HID. It's not as tight and neat as the OEM headlight for sure. No reason why they could not design a plastic adapter and make it a true plug n play system.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

This has been a recurring theme; it is a PITA to install. If only USP would address this and make it a true plug 'n play unit.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## recluss1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Greg,

I purchased the license plate housing kit from you guys and I'm hoping you guys have some pics on how to pop the stock housing out. Thanks in advance, great products...I bought about $250 worth of light from you guys and so far I'm very happy, keep up the great work!


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Here are some quick pics of the puddle light install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Junk!!! They don't fit back into the circle hole socket(the original bulb is oval shaped). I bought these around 3-5 mo. ago, but was too lazy to return them


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> USP Motorsports is pleased to announce that we are now the U.S importer for RFB Lighting. The product line includes HID conversion kits, LEDs, and accessories. All products are made to meet or exceed OEM specifications and all products are backed by a 1 year warranty. USP also offers free technical support 24 hours a day via email on all products. It's time to ditch those yellow factory lights and go for the pure white.
> 
> *Use coupon code "RFB" at check out and get 10% off your order!*
> 
> ...


be advised the puddle lights will not fit in the mirror of a 2012. they are to long. I used another omni directional LED intstead. The puddle lights do work great in the front interior.


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

ozfst said:


> be advised the puddle lights will not fit in the mirror of a 2012. they are to long. I used another omni directional LED intstead. The puddle lights do work great in the front interior.


Where in the front? Pics pls...


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

in the two interior lights above the shift knob.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

ozfst said:


> be advised the puddle lights will not fit in the mirror of a 2012. they are to long. I used another omni directional LED intstead. The puddle lights do work great in the front interior.


we have shorter ones now that will work


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

But.....you had those listed in the cc section and they don't fit. I was irritated. Lucky I found another use for them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

ozfst said:


> But.....you had those listed in the cc section and they don't fit. I was irritated. Lucky I found another use for them.


 they changed the mirrors slightly in the 2012 CC so we needed a slightly different mirror LED


----------



## MustangChris04 (Sep 3, 2011)

Talk about a total PITA with the puddle lights. I couldn't get them to fit, and then the LED fell out of the socket and inside the mirror where the plastic window is so I couldn't get to it. I had to take the entire housing apart to get the light out of the crevice it fell into. I eventually was able to install them, even though they were too big, by taking the mirror apart so I could make enough room to get the led into the socket. Wish the guy at the store would have told me there was shorter ones...


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

MustangChris04 said:


> Talk about a total PITA with the puddle lights. I couldn't get them to fit, and then the LED fell out of the socket and inside the mirror where the plastic window is so I couldn't get to it. I had to take the entire housing apart to get the light out of the crevice it fell into. I eventually was able to install them, even though they were too big, by taking the mirror apart so I could make enough room to get the led into the socket. Wish the guy at the store would have told me there was shorter ones...


 
I told them at USP that the puddle lights they sell don't fit( too long). I guess they did not pass along the memo. The puddle lights did fit well in the two map lights above the shifter I used another round set I had.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

MustangChris04 said:


> Talk about a total PITA with the puddle lights. I couldn't get them to fit, and then the LED fell out of the socket and inside the mirror where the plastic window is so I couldn't get to it. I had to take the entire housing apart to get the light out of the crevice it fell into. I eventually was able to install them, even though they were too big, by taking the mirror apart so I could make enough room to get the led into the socket. Wish the guy at the store would have told me there was shorter ones...


 yes they are not easy to install the first time you do them. I found it easier to just disassemble the mirror and turn signal to install them


----------



## flynnstone (Jul 25, 2011)

Just ordered a set of the HID Headlights tonight! Looking forward to throwing them in! :thumbup:


----------



## MustangChris04 (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> yes they are not easy to install the first time you do them. I found it easier to just disassemble the mirror and turn signal to install them


 Gregg, 

I purchased several interior lights, and out of all of them 2 of them stay dimly lit, even when I have the doors closed. I tried to move them to a different socket, but it seems that out of 5 round LED's I bought, 2 of them are always on and will not fully turn off.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

MustangChris04 said:


> Gregg,
> 
> I purchased several interior lights, and out of all of them 2 of them stay dimly lit, even when I have the doors closed. I tried to move them to a different socket, but it seems that out of 5 round LED's I bought, 2 of them are always on and will not fully turn off.


 please shoot me an email at [email protected] so I can reslove the issue


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Gregg, you have e-mail.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

de_bklyn said:


> Hey Gregg, you have e-mail.


:thumbup: responded


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

new high powered LEDs are now in stock


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

4300k bulbs are back in stock


----------



## GRVR6 (Jan 28, 2002)

My Vag Com cable is out of date and I'm waiting for a new one to arrive. Once I get it, does going in and switching the settings to HID make a difference in brightness or warm up time?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

GRVR6 said:


> My Vag Com cable is out of date and I'm waiting for a new one to arrive. Once I get it, does going in and switching the settings to HID make a difference in brightness or warm up time?


no it does not make any difference


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Puddle LEDs*

How do you install these in the mirror I got these, just don't know how to put them in.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

sdvolksGTi said:


> How do you install these in the mirror I got these, just don't know how to put them in.


Check your PMs. Sent you a message last night. Simple install.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I will have 4300k bulbs ready to ship late this week, early next week. I will reply in the thread and add them to the site as soon as I get them.
> 
> Also we just finished up an install video with a MK6 GTI, we will have that up soon for reference and we will shoot a CC specific video shortly


Gregg,

where is the CC video?


----------



## srkerd (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi, I was watching the installation video from the website for HID conversion kit. I was wondering if you know the color temperature of the bulb installed on that video. 


http://uspmotorsports.com/CC/PassatHIDConversionKitW/CAN-BUSBallasts.html

Edit : Stero1D the link above has the video you are looking for.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Thnx man... Done it a while ago!


----------



## srkerd (Dec 25, 2012)

haha didn't realize you had posted that a while ago... 

I ordered the 4300K version, I am excited to loose the blue tint from the hoens (especially when the headlight is off you can see from a distance the whole reflector looks blue) 

On a side note does anybody know a projector headlight that can take H7 bulbs ( other then the one from dactine with the LED strip)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I got 4300k as well and loving it!


----------



## dsbaker2 (Oct 4, 2012)

PM sent to gregg.


----------



## zspeed3 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Sale???*

Can you do a 15% off sale? I want to order the Headlight/foglights in 4300k temp for my CC


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

zspeed3 said:


> Can you do a 15% off sale? I want to order the Headlight/foglights in 4300k temp for my CC


we will have something shortly


----------



## srkerd (Dec 25, 2012)

I installed the 4300Ks tonight and I like it. It wasn't as hard as I thought it would be (placing the bulb correctly)... However the rubber seal came apart when I was putting it through the metal bulb frame. Is it possible get a replacement for that or any suggested way of fixing it.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Big thanks to Greg and Chris from USP :thumbup:

Got my complete interior and puddle lights LED kit for my '12 CC at the SoWo event
The lighting is just perfect :thumbup:


Will get some pictures ASAP


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

*2010 CC Sport HID Lamp Upgrade*

Seven years ago, I updated the CC's headlights to a 4300K USP HID update kit. DRL was VCDS disabled to ensure bulb life.










Last week my right 4300K bulb burned out.










These bulbs can't be found in your local auto parts sales store. When I initially bought the bulbs, I wanted to go for the 6000K upgrade. I resisted. 4300K it was. If they ever blew out, I'm going for the 6000K bulb. I'm not here to bemoan any other bulb, but seven years later and I'm just now changing the bulb for under $25 USD for the pair? Find me a better product.

6000K replacement blubs










The replacement of the bulbs was as difficult as the initial installation. If you don't know what you're doing, please consult a professional for installation. The end result is...


----------

